# Pleasant Suprise Brother KX-350



## MsLoren (Sep 13, 2011)

I was having an issue with the sponge bar, it needed changing and I was going to use weather stripping rather than spend 20.00 on a new one. I read many instructions and a lot of them were talking about taking a bar out, scraping the old foam from it and replacing it with new foam or weather stripping. I found that mine doesn't have a bar so-to-speak, it just had a strip of foam. I wondered how I was going to get the weather stripping into the machine without it getting stuck since I would have to take the adhesive strip off before I put it on Once I took the old strip out, I realized it was very nasty underneath (it had been in storage for several years)
the needle bed is plastic but there were a lot of metal parts. I started unscrewing them and found that the actual bed comes apart. Problem solved, I can refit the weather stripping piece by piece into the bed and it will be easier to do it without it sticking. 

Another plus is I was able to put the bed into my tub and spray it down with the shower head set on the massage setting with super hot water. All the muck and mire was cleaned out without a great deal of scrubbing and I have a machine that is almost brand new. Just have to clean the needles with "Goof Off", put them back in the machine and get my knit on. Well once I figure out how to convert patterns that is.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

Goof Off is great for many things but for stainless steel knitting machines needles, try a mixture of denatured alcohol with a few drops of machine knitting oil added. Soak your needles in this mixture then wipe clean with a soft clean cloth. This should keep your needles moving smoothly when knitting. If you clean your needles using water, your needles may rust.


----------



## MsLoren (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Scot, I will try that


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

MsLoren said:


> I was having an issue with the sponge bar, it needed changing and I was going to use weather stripping rather than spend 20.00 on a new one. I read many instructions and a lot of them were talking about taking a bar out, scraping the old foam from it and replacing it with new foam or weather stripping. I found that mine doesn't have a bar so-to-speak, it just had a strip of foam. I wondered how I was going to get the weather stripping into the machine without it getting stuck since I would have to take the adhesive strip off before I put it on Once I took the old strip out, I realized it was very nasty underneath (it had been in storage for several years)
> the needle bed is plastic but there were a lot of metal parts. I started unscrewing them and found that the actual bed comes apart. Problem solved, I can refit the weather stripping piece by piece into the bed and it will be easier to do it without it sticking.
> 
> Another plus is I was able to put the bed into my tub and spray it down with the shower head set on the massage setting with super hot water. All the muck and mire was cleaned out without a great deal of scrubbing and I have a machine that is almost brand new. Just have to clean the needles with "Goof Off", put them back in the machine and get my knit on. Well once I figure out how to convert patterns that is.


Do you mean from hand to machine patterns? Make darn sure your machine is really dry--might even use your hairdryer, before you start putting it back together. I've a suggestion you might want to try--but think about it or ask someone about it, first, cause it's JUST an idea---I wouldn't be afraid to try it one one of my machines, but I don't want to put yours at risk---that is, since you have to oil your machine anyway, try cleaning it with WD40, instead of goof off or whatever you called it, and you will kill two birds with one fell swoop.


----------



## MsLoren (Sep 13, 2011)

It was suggested to me not to use WD40 on my machine. It was suggested to only use Silicone oil.


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't use WD40. I use Studio Metal Lube & it works great but don't know if it's still available. There's a similar product available from Distinctive Knits website called MP3 Knitting Machine Spray Lube and will do the same process. There's an article on Scan The Cat website saying to definitely not use WD40. Hope all goes well for you. 
Liz - ScotKnits


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Warning against WD40, IT WILL RUIN the plastic parts of your machine. You do not want to use a sewing machine oil either. There is KM oil easily available at places like the knittingcloset.com and even sellers on ebay offer it. KM oil has the right viscosity and is made for KMs. Your KM is worth more to you than you paid for I'll bet becoming more valuable as you learn to do more on it and definately more to you than someone else. Invest the few days and dollars to get the right oil. Thats all I have to offer on that topic, except that my machine is from 78. I'm the second owner, it works like new almost looks it too, as its been maintained with the proper tools and lubes. 
Glad you found a way to make a sponge bar, let us know how it holds up, I did pay 20 for mine but its been installed for over a year and is still good. Happy knitting

Kate


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

MsLoren said:


> It was suggested to me not to use WD40 on my machine. It was suggested to only use Silicone oil.


Sounds good to me--it was just an idea, thanks for checking it out before I did something I would regret!


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow! I knew when I literally stumbled into Paradise, and THEN found a Knitting Machine site, I'd learn a lot., I'd didn't know I'd learn it so quickly AND it would be reinforced so strongly. If I know something will work, I'll tell you I know it works, because I've done it. In this instance I told her I didn't know, it was an idea, and to check it out with someone who knows before trying it. I am a self taught hand knitter and although I have been exposed to seven knitting machines (all but one of which finally made it out from under my bed, yesterday, (none of which were new) the only instructions I had, and there were several instruction books for that machine-----all written in Japanese!!


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Your are right on the plastic machines to use Silicone Spray. I do want you to look at the ingredients as my first one had propane as the propellant but of course it will be part of the spray. Make sure it is only silicone in the can.

I was told by a reputable service person to only use WD40 in between the center buttons of the Brother machines to loosen up any congealed grease but since then have been told to take a hair dryer to that part as well which would be much better IMHO. But one has to keep pressing in the top center button so that it won't get caught again. The hair dryer works also on the drums of the studio/singer type machines. Knock on wood my drums have not needed that.

Godspeed Berda


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I was recommended to use an oil called Ballistrol. Old stuff from WWII. it freed my stuck carriage on my Studio 700 like a dream.
Use it all the time now.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Forgot about that stuff and if one were to research that Ballistol oil, it is AKA gun oil, so if one cannot find that Ballistol oil, find some good gun oil and read the ingredients. It was the plastic machines that she was asking about and Silicone spray does just fine on those plastic bed machines where the other machine oils and sprays may end up causing more problems down the line. Here is a Google search on the Ballistol oil, you can read up on it and also purchase it from different places. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=Ballistrol+oil
Godspeed Berda


----------



## MsLoren (Sep 13, 2011)

In general I was cleaning the needles because it had been in storage for so long that they had some kind of build up on them. I ended up using a mild soap and some really hot water, scrubbed them with a scrubber brush and dried them with a blow dryer. No rust they cleaned up beautifully.



hobbyknitter said:


> Your are right on the plastic machines to use Silicone Spray. I do want you to look at the ingredients as my first one had propane as the propellant but of course it will be part of the spray. Make sure it is only silicone in the can.
> 
> Godspeed Berda


Hey Berda,

Thanks for the advice. The silicone oil I am using is not in a spray can so thankfully no propellants. Its just a dropper bottle. I usually just drop some on the bed and use a cotton swab to make sure it is all lubricated.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

ScotKnits said:


> Goof Off is great for many things but for stainless steel knitting machines needles, try a mixture of denatured alcohol with a few drops of machine knitting oil added. Soak your needles in this mixture then wipe clean with a soft clean cloth. This should keep your needles moving smoothly when knitting. If you clean your needles using water, your needles may rust.


Thank you for this information. I wrote it down in a notebook for future use.


----------



## LoveMyScarves (Sep 13, 2011)

At our machine knitting group meeting Saturday a member demonstrated how to clean both a plastic and a metal machine. The sponge bar that holds the needles on the KX-350 uses a firmer sponge material than weather stripping and will probably hold up better, but in a pinch you can use a homemade bar. I do not take my machine apart to change the bar. I sew the end of the old bar to the end of the new bar and pull it through. It works most of the time unless the old bar is totally gone. Then I use the tip of a screwdriver to push it on through. When your needles "get happy feet" and dance around when you move the machine or cross over one another when you knit, you need a new sponge bar. 

I agree with all those who have said don't use WD-40. As good as it is for most everything, it is not good on knitting machines and will harm the plastic and can gum up metal areas on other machines. Many MKers use gun oil, which is very light and readily available. For metal machines they use a jar of mineral spirits (paint thinner from Loew's or HD - don't use rubbing alcohol because it has water in it) with a few drops of oil in it to clean all the needles and lubricate at the same time. Use 3 jars and put the needles from the middle in one, left side in another and right side in the third. Let them soak for a while and dry them with a lint-free cloth. Then rotate the needles middle to outside and outside to middle. I have also heard no to use Remington gun oil because it is not good for plastic.

You do not need a lot of oil on your machine, whether metal or plastic. Pour or spray a bit on a lint-free rag and wipe down the needle path on the underside of the carriage and the ridge on the machine bed where the carriage sets. Remember if you oil your machine with too much oil, it will attract more fuzz and you will be cleaning gummed up needles and equipment more often than you should. I know people who have NEVER deep cleaned their machines because they do regular de-fuzzing, light oiling, replacing the sponge bar as needed and check all the parts regularly. There are machines from the 1950s that are still going strong so they can last and be the workhorse that you want with proper care. You don't need a big fancy machine to make wonderful garments. In fact, I love doing hand-transferred lace on the plastic machine. It's the feels of the fabric and the notion of creativity that makes any item special - MK or HK. Enjoy your machine.


----------



## cwebie (Sep 6, 2011)

you are amazing!!! good job!!!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Love My Scarves, thank you for the detailed information. Very much appreciated.


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow I am excited that I found this group with knitting machine people to offer help. I lost my aunt a couple of weeks ago and she has a knitting machine and she hardly used it and she said she wanted me to have it if anything happened to her. My uncle says he has a truck load of knitting things for me I just have to figure out how to get it to me now. I am just hoping the machine is included in the things. And I am sure I will be asking lots of questions if it is. Great group.


----------



## MsLoren (Sep 13, 2011)

mindysue08 said:


> Wow I am excited that I found this group with knitting machine people to offer help. I lost my aunt a couple of weeks ago and she has a knitting machine and she hardly used it and she said she wanted me to have it if anything happened to her. My uncle says he has a truck load of knitting things for me I just have to figure out how to get it to me now. I am just hoping the machine is included in the things. And I am sure I will be asking lots of questions if it is. Great group.


Mindy,

Sorry about your loss but congrats on your inheiritance. Should we assume that you are a hand knitter? Is the bounty road trip worthy? Make it a double duty trip (bereavement) and spend some time with your uncle too.


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes I am a hand knitter and crocheter. I believe the trip is is worth it I know she paid several thousand dollars for the machine when she bought it and I would treasure having something of hers as my mother who is gone never had anything to leave with her girls. And yes it would be nice to have bereavement time with my uncle too. It is about a twelve hour one way trip for us and my hubby does have some vacation time and we have a mini van so we will just have to pray for the money for gas and food.


----------



## MsLoren (Sep 13, 2011)

mindysue08 said:


> Yes I am a hand knitter and crocheter. I believe the trip is is worth it I know she paid several thousand dollars for the machine when she bought it and I would treasure having something of hers as my mother who is gone never had anything to leave with her girls. And yes it would be nice to have bereavement time with my uncle too. It is about a twelve hour one way trip for us and my hubby does have some vacation time and we have a mini van so we will just have to pray for the money for gas and food.


I too will send up prayers.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

I have always "coveted" a knitting machine and when I found a new one at my mother's house many years ago, I was ecstatic! I just knew it was a gift for me. When Christmas came and went, I asked Mother's provider what happend to the knitting machine and she said that my mother was unable to figure out how to use and told her provider that if couldn't sort it out, I would never be able to! She was probably correct!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, I know you! I was at that meeting. Now, which one was you?? That was a great meeting.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, I know you! I was at that meeting. Now, which one was you?? That was a great meeting.

This message was for LoveMyScarves.


----------

